# If You Were Planning A Holiday In Spain ?



## Yorick (Jul 4, 2017)

We have an apartment which we let out here in Lanzarote, but not getting much luck with AirBNB so thinking about using another website.

So I want to try a little market research if I may ? 

Which website would you choose to book a holiday ?



Thanks in advance


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Booking.com is my go to but only with cancellation up to the day before.


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Maybe you are too expensive? Have a look at other rentals in the area and price accordingly unless your apartment is way above the normal standards - private pool, gold toilets, whirlpool, sauna, etc... and just not a brochure from IKEA, Leroy Merlin or Bauhaus.
The only real tourists this year are Spanish(cheap) and the northerners - dutch, belge, germs and scandis. 

Is your advert also in Spanish or any other language?


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

We use Vrbo and destinia as well as booking.com the latter only for overnights. The wording and photos are very important to us. Things like 200 cm long beds rather than assuming 190 will be adequate for a tall person.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Booking.com, nothing else. Free cancellation policy is vital in these uncertain times. Had a few bad experiences with Airbnb, and it's harder to resolve problems on that site.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I use Airbnb and have not had any problems. Those I have had were resolved efficiently and to my satisfaction by the company. I have had problems with Booking.com thouigh, so it just goes to show.
Vrbo has been mentioned and is my second "go to" choice along with Airbnb.


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Most if not all holiday rental websites are now free to list on. So you can list on everyone you want at the same time. You will be charged commission on the income you receive and the guest will also be charged a fee. The commission and fees vary from site to site. I adjust my rental prices accordingly with:-

HolidayLettings/Tripadvisor

TUIvillas

HomeAway/Vrbo

Airbnb

Booking.com

However up to recently due to COVID the holiday rental market has been nonexistent and generally remains so for UK guests. In mainland Spain it is now quite active with the Spanish and northern Europe where guests can drive to the property.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

I assume that including the link to your ad means you are open to comments on it. If not I apologise for what I am about to write.
We ran a farmhouse type B&B for a while in the UK so do have personal experience of this type of letting.

1. Guests don't like to share a pool if they aren't staying in a hotel. Could you bear the idea of only using yours when there are no guests staying? If so, amend the ad.
2. The lack of air conditioning is emphasized by the picture of the fan in the bedroom. Re-take the picture without the fan on view.
3. The size of the beds do matter. Some singles are 70cm wide whilst others are 90. Doubles start at 120 and go to 160cm. Be upfront about yours. The Scandinavians need width as well as length in their beds.
4. Perhaps introduce some more plants to add colour and a welcoming feeling.
5. I thought the last 2 photos were the most inviting, move them up the list.
6. I would not include the dog in a photo as it might put some people off, it currently suggests that he roams at will. Perhaps mention him in the wording though as people can have allergies.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

Usually Airbnb because I work offshore and sometimes (in normal times) don't go home on my time off, I'll book a cheap flight and Airbnb and go chase the sun. I've never really looked at Bookingdotcom but will in the future, thanks for the heads up.


----------

